# Mirror Lake Highway



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Can anyone tell me when Mirror Lake Highway usually opens from the Wyoming side? Does anyone have any knowledge of the current conditions of the bear river that parallels mirror lake highway in that area?


----------



## T-dubs-42 (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm not sure when the road opens but it will probably still be a little while. Past the gate there are open patches of road and the snow on top is pretty slushy, but the further you go the thicker and more packed it is. The river is actually pretty low, but not to bad. Definitely fishable if that's what you are looking for.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I am trying to complete the cutthroat slam and want to take a bear river cut from the upper bear river. Just trying to get a gauge on when I can plan to go up.


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

TPrawitt91 said:


> I am trying to complete the cutthroat slam and want to take a bear river cut from the upper bear river. Just trying to get a gauge on when I can plan to go up.


Late June would be a safe bet.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

you have many snotel sites in the area: lily lake, hayden fork, bear river rs, burts miller ranch, blacks fork junction, ef of blacks fork. just monitor the snow as it melts it will go as follows: burts, bear river rs, lily lake, hayden fork and then last trial lake. you dont have to guess, just follow the snow.
google utah snow survey.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Kingfisher said:


> you have many snotel sites in the area: lily lake, hayden fork, bear river rs, burts miller ranch, blacks fork junction, ef of blacks fork. just monitor the snow as it melts it will go as follows: burts, bear river rs, lily lake, hayden fork and then last trial lake. you dont have to guess, just follow the snow.
> google utah snow survey.


That is some sweet advice. Thanks a bunch


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

There was an article yesterday that the gates are open on the Wyoming side now.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

muleydeermaniac said:


> There was an article yesterday that the gates are open on the Wyoming side now.


How could I verify that before driving all the way out this weekend?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Ask Goob. I’d trust his insight on the topic more than most anyone else’s.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

I would call the Bear River Station up in Evanston. or here is this. https://www.wyoroad.info/pls/Browse/WRR.RoutesResults?SelectedRoute=WY150


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Gate is open on UT side.....

"The gate is open on the Kamas, Utah side to travel at your own risk. UDOT still has the road posted as closed. Picture taken on 4/2/2018" (pic & quote from US Forest Service FB page)


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

On Friday this was posted on Facebook,"

Just a quick update for the Evanston Ranger District side of Highway 150.
Evanston Ranger District groomers are done for the season, both for snowmobiling and x-country ski trails.
The gate on Evanston side of Highway 150 was opened this afternoon, March 30, 2018. The parking lot at the Bear River Ranger Station was plowed so trucks with snowmobile trailers have somewhere to turn around and unload machines. Some of the blacktop over bridges is bare. There is no through traffic to Kamas. The North Slope Road (FS 058) gate is still closed."

If they plowed to the ranger station I should be able to get to where I want to be.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

TPrawitt91 said:


> On Friday this was posted on Facebook,"
> 
> Just a quick update for the Evanston Ranger District side of Highway 150.
> Evanston Ranger District groomers are done for the season, both for snowmobiling and x-country ski trails.
> ...


If the gate is open on the North Slope (mm 48.5) you should easily be able to get to the Ranger Station (mm 45.5)

The new FS superintendent over here is opening the gate earlier - cool. The old manager waited until the "High Uintas Classic" bicycle race when they plowed out the tough "cliffy" stuff at higher elevations, mid-June. Early is good for the people with summer homes up Christmas Meadows and those in the new subdivision a little further up the highway.

.


----------

